# skiing/biking



## aerostern (Apr 13, 2010)

sorry, put this in the trips forum by mistake...

Was new to skiing this year and have a blast. Just curious, whats the connection between people skiing and also biking? Do you guys bike on the same mountains where you ski? Is it because it keeps you in shape for the next ski season? thx


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

I originally started mountain biking to be in better shape for ski season. As it turns out, I discovered something I could now be (almost) equally passionate about in the summer, and it kept me from dwelling on skiing all summer. I think there are several parallels between mountain biking and skiing, but the MTB learning curve is much quicker, I think.

I don't do any lift-serviced mountain biking at ski areas or places like Highland. Part of the appeal of mountain biking for me is there is a lot of areas near me in CT to do it. Also, once you have the bike and the initial gear needed, the only expense is maintenance.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2010)

aerostern said:


> . Just curious, whats the connection between people skiing and also biking?



The connection between the two is they are both really fun.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> I originally started mountain biking to be in better shape for ski season. As it turns out, I discovered something I could now be (almost) equally passionate about in the summer, and it kept me from dwelling on skiing all summer. I think there are several parallels between mountain biking and skiing, but the MTB learning curve is much quicker, I think.
> 
> I don't do any lift-serviced mountain biking at ski areas or places like Highland. Part of the appeal of mountain biking for me is there is a lot of areas near me in CT to do it. Also, once you have the bike and the initial gear needed, the only expense is maintenance.



+1

I wanted an "outdoors" activity to get me in better shape for skiing and after a few rides, I found I could be super passionate about it.  I now find myself looking up biking videos on Youtube almost to the same extent that I would look up skiing vids.  

I think quite a bit about when I will get out for my next ride. I would prefer riding any day of the week to sweating it out in the gym.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> I originally started mountain biking to be in better shape for ski season. As it turns out, I discovered something I could now be (almost) equally passionate about in the summer, and it kept me from dwelling on skiing all summer. I think there are several parallels between mountain biking and skiing, but the MTB learning curve is much quicker, I think.
> 
> I don't do any lift-serviced mountain biking at ski areas or places like Highland. Part of the appeal of mountain biking for me is there is a lot of areas near me in CT to do it. Also, once you have the bike and the initial gear needed, the only expense is maintenance.





MR. evil said:


> The connection between the two is they are both really fun.





BackLoafRiver said:


> +1
> 
> I wanted an "outdoors" activity to get me in better shape for skiing and after a few rides, I found I could be super passionate about it.  I now find myself looking up biking videos on Youtube almost to the same extent that I would look up skiing vids.
> 
> I think quite a bit about when I will get out for my next ride. I would prefer riding any day of the week to sweating it out in the gym.


I concur with the above.


----------



## aerostern (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2010)

It keeps me from committing crime.


----------



## marcski (Apr 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> It keeps me from committing crime.



Fashion and style crimes excluded.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2010)

aerostern said:


> sorry, put this in the trips forum by mistake...
> 
> Was new to skiing this year and have a blast. Just curious, whats the connection between people skiing and also biking? Do you guys bike on the same mountains where you ski? Is it because it keeps you in shape for the next ski season? thx



i thought i was getting into a cheap off-season activity that helped keep me in shape, one i could do with my kids.

found out it wasn't so cheap and like skiing, i prefer to ride areas my kids don't enjoy :roll:  


*note - not that i rode a whole lot last season.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i thought i was getting into a cheap off-season activity that helped keep me in shape, one i could do with my kids.
> 
> found out it wasn't so cheap and like skiing, i prefer to ride areas my kids don't enjoy :roll:
> 
> ...



Bike riding can potentially be somewhat cheap (compared to skiing), if you stick to mellow stuff, or cruising bike paths.  To get a decent cruiser you're not going to be out any more than what a pair of skis cost.  Even to get a decent HT to bash through the woods won't cost you much more than a good pair of skis and boots.  Once you have the bike it's free to ride it in most cases.  If you can manage not to break anything then normal maintenance items for the year are less than most people spend on lift tickets a winter.  Once you get beyond that level things get expensive fast though.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Bike riding can potentially be somewhat cheap



what was that shirt you were wearing sunday? i need to order a new tire.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what was that shirt you were wearing sunday? i need to order a new tire.



It was definitely not the way to make biking cheap. 

Seriously, it was for my LBS, Bikers Edge in Bristol and Torrington.  Good guys there, plus it's nice to browse all the purdy bikes.  They also have lots of parts in stock, it's a good place to go if you need something fast.

For tires I generally wait for something to go on sale at Pricepoint or whatever.  Pricepoint actually has some pretty good deals on tires right now, I bought a Nevegal from them a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.pricepoint.com/promos/BigSale/wheelsets.htm


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I would prefer riding any day of the week to sweating it out in the gym.


Absolutely agree. Not that I'm anywhere near as aggressive as these guys (and I missed all of last year  -- making up for that!) but it sure beats the treadmill or stationary bike.



Marc said:


> It keeps me from committing crime.


 



marcski said:


> Fashion and style crimes excluded.


:lol:


----------

